# key fob schematics?



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

Would anyone know where to find the Key Fob Schematics. 
I am looking at taking on taking on a project to make a Mk4 Keyfob work for an Mk3.5 Cabrio.
Since I Will be doing electrical work on the fobs, it would help to know what exact circuts are what.
Would you know where to get the details on the Mk3 and Mk4 Flip key fob, as well as the Key fob for the cabrio and Beetle?
Thanks
Justin


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: key fob schematics? (JustinPennington)*

All I got is pics for you I was going to insert a Viper remote into the vw remote.


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

thats the inside of the Mk4 remote... wow I have my work cut out for me.







I think i'm just going to have to make my own board, cuase converting that over is not going to be possible
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

Thats what I said


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

yeah, my plan was to design the circut board in cad, then etch them out
I've already gotten an autoloc remote to work with it
the problem was durability


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

ok I may be shot for even thinking something like this, but would, since i Have a 00 Cabby aka Mk3.5; be better off finding the module inside the car that the key works with and replacing that? I just got my blank Mk3 key... 
Woudl it be eaiser to just switch out the units that conrtol the central locking... I know I would still have to end up using a vag-com to program it... but would that be eaiser? I know in the 98 golfs the reciever is behind the dash where the light switch is... does anyone know if those hook together the same way? Cuase since I have the Mk3 key in perfect condition... woudl it make more sense to just install the module that controls the remote locking and unlocking?
I would still be able to use the same Keys... since I woudl be touching the ignition... 
Any thoughts?
Justin


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

no, that certainly an eaiser solutuon, because you aren't messing with small surface mounted electronics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

I think I have a person to help me with this. It might actually happen.


----------



## niimo (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

If you guys are planning to do your own PCB's you should check something like this out: http://www.expresspcb.com/
They fab your PCB's pretty inexpensive...


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

My issue with that is... I dont know if they plug up the same way... and I dont know if for some reason the ECU will not accept data from them... if they just send a simple unlock code... to the ECU... no worries... but if they are sending more than that... the older ECU's might not understand what is being sent... and give a slew of errors...


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

what might happen... your viper into VW key switch?
Also another issue I have come up with... I am looking for the thread now... but there are 2 styles of switchblade key (i am told they are both Mk4...??) I have the older style and it has different circutry than the one you posted (I assume from the newer once)... any idea if they operate on the same Frequencies? The card you posted has much more on it... i'll scan the one I have and post it soon...
I'll try and find that thread too


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

here are the 2 remotes...
















and as I said... they apparently have different boards inside... cuase the one i have (the top one has a different board than the pic you posted... and i assume you have the bottem one)... any ideas what cars or years used which type?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

I have the newer one. They switched in mid 2001.
I have never seen the older one.
I'm going to do a viper remote into a VW key.


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

When you do that... can you posts some sort of explination of how you did it... so I can use that as a stepping stone?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

I'm probrably going to ger boards fabricated si it wont be that easy to do.


----------

